# Wii #0194 - Pokémon Battle Revolution (USA)



## shaunj66 (Jun 26, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0234^^


----------



## maxpouliot (Jun 26, 2007)

Anybody tried this on a NTSC console? Any updates?


----------



## elomaniak (Jun 26, 2007)

hope this works on PAL


----------



## H8TR (Jun 26, 2007)

Hell F***in' yeah!


----------



## GexX2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn. I believe I may need a change of undies. I don't have a chipped wii yet though so I think I'll just buy this one. Or not... How is it? I heard theres some Wii to DS goodies...


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is no need to ask if its been tested on NTSC, all USA releases should work on NTSC and if there is an update, it is intended for NTSC consoles so wont do any damage.

Will test PAL tonight and see how it goes!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG! FINALLY! 3D BIDOOF!!


----------



## maxpouliot (Jun 26, 2007)

Will this game get good reviews? Never played a pokemon game before... is it fun?


----------



## Arthur77 (Jun 26, 2007)

Donkey_Kong_Taru_Jet_Race_JAP_WII-TMD

Have fun .


----------



## Teun (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't know it was out yet.. The first Wifi game in the USA, right? ..


----------



## H8TR (Jun 26, 2007)

And before anyone asks (They shouldn't because it was answered here), Pokémon Battle Revolution dosen't work with D/P from flash carts. It still *might* as it hasn't been tested with USA D/P and USA PBR but don't get mad if it doesn't. Enjoy your rental pass...


----------



## OSW (Jun 26, 2007)

pokemanz, gotta catch em all!


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like a winner this game, anyone got a nice Cover Scan / Custom cover Please? I would make one, but havent found any decent high res images!


----------



## maxpouliot (Jun 26, 2007)

do i have to have a ds to play this game?


----------



## H8TR (Jun 26, 2007)

How long to Wii games take to hit Usenet? I never DL'd a game straight after seeing on GBAtemp. I usually DL'd them 1-2 days after.


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 26, 2007)

Often they are already on, but sometimes depending on who is posting, might be a slight time delay, usually few hours!


----------



## avatarx (Jun 26, 2007)

So this is the first online game? Has anyone tried the online part?


----------



## Critical_Impact (Jun 26, 2007)

Super Mario Strikers....
The Japanese release of this had online and I'm pretty sure it worked using a backup.
*prays to the wii gods that it works on PAL*


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> Looks like a winner this game, anyone got a nice Cover Scan / Custom cover Please? I would make one, but havent found any decent high res images!


High res front cover: http://gbatemp.net/up/object.jpg


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 26, 2007)

Considering the fact the JP version did not work on PAL, this probably won't either. Still, anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jun 26, 2007)

this game sucks


----------



## hanman (Jun 26, 2007)

MOAR POEKYMANZ!!!


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Jun 26, 2007)

SEAKING! F'yeah!

But seriously, I wonder how this plays.  It is relevant to my interests.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2007)

does this work on the pal regions?, if so i might chip my wii next week.


----------



## dsbomb (Jun 26, 2007)

So, um, can anyone tell me what this game is about?


----------



## davewii (Jun 26, 2007)

can someone please tell me it works on pal!


----------



## Jax (Jun 26, 2007)

Now THIS is good reason to buy Pkmn DP!


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jun 26, 2007)

good news for pal owner: it works with wiikey and wii brick blocker 1.3


----------



## d33t (Jun 26, 2007)

From what I remember reading of this, I don't think there's much of a stand-alone game to this at all (if there's any at all). It's supposed to be a tie-in with Diamond/Pearl and is basically just a way to do battle either locally with friends or over the network. Not sure how it all differs from the built-in battle mode.....

IGN Hands-on
Screens and videos

As I understand it, you CAN control the game with your DS, but you don't have to. You can also import your pokeymans from the DS, but again, you don't have to. I agree with the review; more of the same, nothing new to see. However, it's the first Wii Wifi game and if you're not paying $50 to play it, I think it would be pretty damn fun; especially like me and you were never into pokeymans before Diamond/Pearl.


----------



## Jax (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> good news for pal owner: it works with wiikey and wii brick blocker 1.3Â



I seriously hope you're not just messing around with us...


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Jun 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > good news for pal owner: it works with wiikey and wii brick blocker 1.3Â
> ...



If so I love Wii brick blocker.


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok im at the office, so no time to make a full detailed cover with lots of images, but im sure some people will find this usefull:

Cover


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm gonna check it tonight, only 4 more hours! LOL


----------



## clark2k (Jun 26, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if it's really not conecting with Pokémon D/P from flash cards...?


----------



## XxTRIFORCExX (Jun 26, 2007)

I will cry if it dosen't work on PAL


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 26, 2007)

According to a gamefaqs rumor it works with R4!




Will experiment.


----------



## superrob (Jun 26, 2007)

But if it dont work then just buy the orginal game and transfer your save into the card with ReinMoon.

But how long will it take before europe gets this gaem :'(?
Pokemon D/P are comming out at 1. July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But how about PBR?


----------



## XxTRIFORCExX (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> According to a gamefaqs rumor it works with R4!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are joking, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Nevermind, I misread what you said : /.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 26, 2007)

D/P is coming out the 27th July in Europe, not the 1st.


----------



## superrob (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm it works with Pokemon Ranger Manaphy egg transfer so why not also PBR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> D/P is coming out the 27th July in Europe, not the 1st.


----------



## Sunain (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(clark2k @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> Can anyone confirm if it's really not conecting with Pokémon D/P from flash cards...?


It will not work with any flash carts. You need retail carts. Same as the Japanese version.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 26, 2007)

I've had this game for 3 days now and I have to say it is pretty disappointing.
First off no it does NOT work with the G6 lite or M3 lite or probably any other flash carts as the game (Battle Revolution) looks at the flash cart for a certain type of Save type. Your flash cart CONVERTS your save to its own save type. 

Good thing I also have the original carts so I can transfer my GBA games....

Anyway the disappointments come in terms of the fact that the Pokemons don't make noise.....Charmander doesn't go CHARMANDER....Wheezing doesn't say Wheezing....its a very VERY quiet game besides the announcer stating the obvious. And some of the animations kinda suck....the pokemon don't actually hit each other still.....well that is about all I got to say....

Also of course the pokemon don't level up and transfer back to your DS game....another disappointing thing about the game....so in the end its kinda pointless to battle....unless you really really like the game.

Only thing I have not done is DS VS DS battle.... maybe that will be better?


----------



## superrob (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Sunain @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(clark2k @ Jun 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone confirm if it's really not conecting with Pokémon D/P from flash cards...?
> ...


Sure about that?
I mean have you ever tried?
And we havent got any proof of its noit working.
And i could transfer my Manaphy egg from my Retail Pokemon Ranger card without problems.
Its the SAME function.
The Pokemon D/P menu checks if a certan signal is in the air.
And if it is then the point will apear on the menu.

Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 26, 2007)

Your wrong,

GBA Flash carts can transfer pokemons between each other but have never been able to link up to the Gamecube

Same thing, Can transfer Pokemon on flash carts, can transfer the egg, the Wii can even READ the DS but as soon as it tries to copy the pokemons it locks up!!! 

It is the same thing that happened with the last generation of Pokemons and console link ups.


----------



## EddyB (Jun 26, 2007)

Almost got it, will test it with WiiBrickBlocker v 1.3 on my pal wii


----------



## Puff0rx (Jun 26, 2007)

So this isn't the sort of thing that the CycloDS (or whatever it's called) could be able to emulate with some sort of firmware upgrade?


----------



## pipesfranco (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(EddyB @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> Almost got it, will test it with WiiBrickBlocker v 1.3 on my pal wii



you tested it yet fella?


----------



## LordWill072284 (Jun 26, 2007)

hey guys i have the pokemon game on the ds on a g6ds real, and the first test to copy my pokemans' over worked fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have my fiancee's ds here, *she forgot to take it to work, and she has a g6 lite on hers, gonna see if we can battle or not


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2007)

can anyone confirm that it works with the wiininja deluxe? on a PAL wii?


----------



## shonosuke (Jun 26, 2007)

I tested it without brickblocker on a pal wii with wiikey
works like a charm


----------



## LordWill072284 (Jun 26, 2007)

yeh g6 lite doesn't transfer over but g6ds does, perhaps cause slot 1 device vs slot 2 :S ahh well, good times with battles


----------



## poarno (Jun 26, 2007)

It works on a PAL system


----------



## ev0lusi (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(poarno @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> It works on a PAL system


does it ask for any update like SPM? thx m8


----------



## H8TR (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(LordWill072284 @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> yeh g6 lite doesn't transfer over but g6ds does, perhaps cause slot 1 device vs slot 2 :S ahh well, good times with battles


Works on G6DS Real? Wow, R4/M3DSS fails as expected. I got the real cart anyway.


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(LordWill072284 @ Jun 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeh g6 lite doesn't transfer over but g6ds does, perhaps cause slot 1 device vs slot 2 :S ahh well, good times with battles
> ...


?Bias much?
According to most sources so far the R4 works too.  (Of course, this is just random peeps on gamefaqs, so they may be lying.)
Regardless, I own the real thing too, so nothing for me to worry about


----------



## H8TR (Jun 26, 2007)

I just tested it. It doesn't work. My R4 White Screened.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> I just tested it. It doesn't work. My R4 White Screened.



ah, that's a shame, i was looking forward to using my strong pokemon in battle revolution.


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm...  Lying lil bums on gfaqs.  Ah well, I'll start trading to my real cart for transfering then.
Heres hoping for a firmware update to fix it tho, if the g6 can do it I bet the r4 team can.


----------



## bryehn (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> I've had this game for 3 days now and I have to say it is pretty disappointing.
> First off no it does NOT work with the G6 lite or M3 lite or probably any other flash carts as the game (Battle Revolution) looks at the flash cart for a certain type of Save type. Your flash cart CONVERTS your save to its own save type.
> 
> Good thing I also have the original carts so I can transfer my GBA games....
> ...



Pretty much what I was afraid of with this game. I was hoping that there would be some actual content. something like a Pokemon XD 2. Not great, but at least it had a 20 hour single-player storyline...


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2007)

the story mode in pokemon coliseum on the gamecube was really bad so i don't mind if it's gone, how is wifi play?


----------



## BHK_Heartless (Jun 26, 2007)

So no chance of linkup with any Slot-2? >.> looks like I need to get me one of them shiny Slot-1's


----------



## ev0lusi (Jun 26, 2007)

got the same problem here, when tried to connect my DS + M3 simply it just white screen. The game works with pal wii tho'


----------



## Chlikaflok (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm... and there I was playing like mad to get those little guys up to par so that I could have a somewhat playable team online... guess I'll have to buy the original and Rein my way to Wifi


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 26, 2007)

So does this work with any slot 1 cards at all?


----------



## INTERNETS (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> So does this work with any slot 1 cards at all?



hey guys let's read the thread

(great idea)


----------



## aslacker55 (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> So does this work with any slot 1 cards at all?



Some people say that it works with G6DS Real.


----------



## Chiisuchianu (Jun 26, 2007)

do you guys think theres some way that R4 can fix this so it works with this game?

and is this game online enabled and have you all tried that yet? online battles


----------



## dsbomb (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm guessing the R4/M3Simply problems are just like download play with every other Nintendo made game.  Until they fix that, I doubt it'll get working with PBR.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG works with N-Card!!! N-Card is teh best!!


----------



## taggart6 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ouch...unfortunate it doesn't work with slot-2 carts.  however it's only a matter of time until this fixed.

Until then I'll just sit back with Transformers.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 27, 2007)

wtf is going on here?


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 27, 2007)

I could care less if this doesn't hook up with DS flashcarts, I'm completely uninterested in playing the game.

What is the attraction? Playing with 3D pokemon instead of 2D? Playing online? Err couldn't you already do this on the DS...

I don't get the hype.


----------



## Duckula (Jun 27, 2007)

Single player seem extremely limited without use of a legit DS cart. Hopefully a fix comes out for the flash carts soon.


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> I could care less if this doesn't hook up with DS flashcarts, I'm completely uninterested in playing the game.
> 
> What is the attraction? Playing with 3D pokemon instead of 2D? Playing online? Err couldn't you already do this on the DS...
> 
> I don't get the hype.



You're right, the only appealing factor is random battling, which you can't in the DS version. =\

Regardless, I might give this a try. I bought D/P anyway..


----------



## RyuKakashi (Jun 27, 2007)

anyone have different results with a DS with flashme?


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 27, 2007)

Rein ain't working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am screwed.
I haven't even started on meh Diaond legit card yet.
Anyone want to upload an almost new save with some good transfered teams on it?  Wobuffet, FEAR rattata, ubers and regulars etc?  I would appreciate it alot.


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 27, 2007)

Eh? How could rein not be working for you? :S

What I did was take my save file, convert it to .sav, and used rein to transfer to my legit cart..always works.


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 27, 2007)

When I click on the rein icon it whitescreens.


----------



## Daedalus (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> Your wrong,
> 
> GBA Flash carts can transfer pokemons between each other but have never been able to link up to the Gamecube
> 
> ...



You're wrong on that, I was the guy who got my flashcart to link to Pokemon Box with no problems, you just needed the correct type.
But I doubt existing cards will link with PBR that dont already.


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> When I click on the rein icon it whitescreens.



You are using a slot-2 right? >_>
I know Rein was designed for m3, but also works on the supercard.


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 27, 2007)

I just realized that i'm using my R4 in slot 1, so slot 1 games cant work with it.
And I only have a slot 2 g6 lite, so I am basically ****ed.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 27, 2007)

shadowboy, use eepinator:
http://blog.davr.org/2007/03/31/eepinator/

Basically the same as rein, but with DLDI and slot-1 support.


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> shadowboy, use eepinator:
> http://blog.davr.org/2007/03/31/eepinator/
> 
> Basically the same as rein, but with DLDI and slot-1 support.


Thanks


----------



## Daedalus (Jun 27, 2007)

Use eepinator then, I used that to get my save from my EZ-5 onto my legit cartridge.


----------



## shonosuke (Jun 27, 2007)

Man this game sucks without owning pokemon diamond


----------



## Kuzco (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(EddyB @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> Almost got it, will test it with WiiBrickBlocker v 1.3 on my pal wii


I take it it'll work just as well without WiiBrickBlocker as long as your Wiifirmware is up to date.


----------



## Jokiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Have anyone tried this with EZflash 4 Lite or M3 Simply?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Jun 27, 2007)

yes got a scare but i have 2.2E and it updated and worked.


----------



## heyyouguys (Jun 27, 2007)

what about scds1 any luck?


----------



## kaisai (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Jokiz @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> Have anyone tried this with EZflash 4 Lite or M3 Simply?




M3 Simply white screens


----------



## Jeromel (Jun 27, 2007)

My guess is that it won't work with any flash cards that require patching (either manual or on-the-fly).  Carts that don't require patching should work fine.  It's the same problem as with the download-play games.  Since the executed code has changed, the official games (or non-flashed DS's) can't interpret the code properly.  I have a SCDS1 and can shut off patching.  Unfortunately I can't test it out with the Wii but I'm sure that someone should be able to try this out with SCDS1 patched and not patched.


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, several people seem to have it working with flash carts or legit carts with boosted saves.  Played a few games on WiFi and everyone had all star pokemon teams with all kinds of items and enhancements enabled.  Or maybe it's just me going up against people who have played Diamond/Pearl and actually earned all this stuff legitimately


----------



## moloko23 (Jun 28, 2007)

The game works on a pal wii with wiikey, used wiibrickblocker v.1.3.

Online battles work but only with a rental pass which sucks. 

I own a DS with R4DS with the most recent firmware and it white screens at connection.

I hope the R4 team gets around this, otherwise I might have to buy an original cartridge...


----------



## heyyouguys (Jun 28, 2007)

SClite  - white screens trying to connect (frimware ver 1.81) it trys to connect though then white screens.
SCDS1 - white screens trying to connect (with patching on and off) patch on trys to connect though then white screens. Patch off straight to white screens no trying at all.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone getting random DREs with this game? I mean, it's no big deal (six in around seven hours of playing, and a quick eject & reinsert allows me to continue playing as if nothing happened), but still. All other games run perfectly fine. I even reburned it (at different speed), but still exactly the same. Maybe I should update my chip... (still Chiip v0.5, no 6x read speed in that thing, maybe that's the problem)


----------



## superrob (Jun 28, 2007)

Common just buy a legit D/P card.
And transfer either with ReinMoon (Works with my MMD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or just backup your save and then send them to your legit card with normal wireless transfer and then restore the save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And common its just one game.


----------



## Jokiz (Jun 29, 2007)

Doesnt work with EZflash 4 Lite... DAMN!!!
It says that Ive removed the cartridge...

I really hope they come up with some way to fix this!


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 29, 2007)

So, can or can't a firmware update fix it for r4?
I'm gettin mixed messages.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 29, 2007)

omg I didn't know this was out. Now I have to choose whether to spend my money on it or not args....Thought I had my finances all figured out ;_;


----------



## EarthBound (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> So, can or can't a firmware update fix it for r4?
> I'm gettin mixed messages.


----------



## alexl321 (Jun 30, 2007)

Why do people keep saying it works with the N-Card series? >< I have one and my game white screens whenever I try to connect it to PBR. Is there some new firmware I need? I thought i just downloaded the latest one. Someone please tell me what I need to do. >


----------



## seank (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried it on an EZ5?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(moloko23 @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> Online battles work but only with a rental pass which sucks.



what is a rental pass?


----------



## imyourxpan (Jul 1, 2007)

the creators and developers of the R4 can probably update it so it can work.  it's basically using download play and they are currently working on improving it greatly.  wait a few weeks and it should be perfectly fine.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 1, 2007)

so does it work with the n-card or not


----------



## UchihaE (Jul 2, 2007)

I downloaded this game and used Wii brick blocker on the iso file now. then i burned it at 4X speed, so i did everything as I should but my Wii doesnt recognize the game did I do something wrong ? should i try again ?


----------



## nintendodstefan (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> I downloaded this game and used Wii brick blocker on the iso file now. then i burned it at 4X speed, so i did everything as I should but my Wii doesnt recognize the game did I do something wrong ? should i try again ?



Hey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ik had ook gelezen dat je de image moest patchen met brickblocker, maar dat werkte bij mij ook niet.
Nu heb ik hem gepatcht naar pal met RegionFrii1.21 http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=54138
en dan werkt het als het goed is wel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tenminste bij mij wel)

Succes !

*Translation:
I also readed you have to patch it with brickblocker but it didn't work for me.
RegionFri 1.21 did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Succes!*


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> I downloaded this game and used Wii brick blocker on the iso file now. then i burned it at 4X speed, so i did everything as I should but my Wii doesnt recognize the game did I do something wrong ? should i try again ?



i had the same problem.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 2, 2007)

regionfii and brick blocker do totally different things and i presume both are necessary for this game.


----------



## UchihaE (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(UchihaE @ Jul 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded this game and used Wii brick blocker on the iso file now. then i burned it at 4X speed, so i did everything as I should but my Wii doesnt recognize the game did I do something wrong ? should i try again ?
> ...



You had the same problem that means not anymore
what did you do ?


----------



## Vidnez (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(seank @ Jun 30 2007 said:


> Has anyone tried it on an EZ5?



It works with EZV too


----------



## s!em (Jul 9, 2007)

do it work with ah supercard SD?
i've got to take the DS cart of daimond :S


----------



## seank (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Vidnez @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seank @ Jun 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried it on an EZ5?
> ...



Yep, I just tried it on my EZ5 too. Works fine.


----------



## unusername (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(seank @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Vidnez @ Jul 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(seank @ Jun 30 2007 said:
> ...



In my EZV + PNY 2GB Speed 4 with Pokemon Battle Revolution USA ... trading pokemon or using the ds as controller....don't work!!

tested USA and EURO Diamond/Pearl 

Any special requiriments? (maybe a level in the pokemons of ds or something?)


----------



## tomqman (Sep 29, 2007)

it also works on cyclo ds evo (update evo to latest firmware)


----------



## BBJ (Dec 2, 2007)

Yup
Transfert Save Pokemon Diamond NDS + Supercard Lite = No Impossible ???!!!


----------



## Jokiz (Jan 9, 2008)

Old topic, but does anyone know if this can connect to a EZFlash 4?


----------

